# Can IUI work with low morphology??



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm hoping you may be able to reassure me a little.
All tests on me have come back as ok but DH has low morphology (2%).
We have conceived naturally once together but that was 15 years ago and it didn't go to full term. We have been TTC for the last 2 years and not even a whiff of a BFP.
Even with low morphology they are classing us as unexplained fertility, I asked about the low morphology and our fertility specialist didn't seem concerned as she said that all other levels are fine and morphology is the one that they worry about the least.

With the success rates of IUI not being as high as IVF and also with our added problem of low morphology I'm worried that there is no chance of it working for us.  I've also read online that ICSI is always recommended for low morphology - has anyone got any experience/thoughts or advice?

Thanks x


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

bump - can anyone help?? x


----------

